# FET at IM Please Help?



## kaz t (Nov 22, 2005)

Could you please girls,just planning ahead as you do!!

How many days are you on the patches before going out to IM for a FET with DE?

How many days notice do you get before you go out to IM for the Transfer,trying to think about work?

How many days into the patches do the check your lining for a FET?

Thanks Everyone.
Love Karen xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, Kaz

I believe the protocol is the same as in a fresh cycle and varies from woman to woman- I generally have been on patches for 8-15 days depending on the progress of my lining and date of the FET- IVIB only do these on Mondays and Tuesdays so I have had to ' coast' for a few days to fit in.

FETs are easier to plan than fresh cycles as there is only you in the picture- generally I have an idea from previous experience how long it takes my lining to progress and then work out when I am likely to be in Barcelona and then tell work and book a few days off .  This time, if I can, I want to try and book myself a really cheap flight, so that I can easily cancel if the frosties do not survive. It otherwise very expensive to book at the last minute. 

My last scans were on days 7 and 12 of the patches. But everyone is different and your clinic may have a different protocol.

hope this helps,


rozexxx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Karen/Kaz,

I've just had a FET with the IM.  This is my second.  What happens is this usually but please check with the IM as everyone is individual:

1.  first day of cycle (bleed) apply patch and keep applying as instructed (for me, one every 4th day).
2.  on or around day 9, have scan to determine the endometrium thickness.  I had my scan on day 8 and the endo was 8mm.  I believe it should be above 7 mm in thickness.
3.  if it is, IM then say to go out there between Mon and Fri (not weekends) inbetween days 12 to 16 of your cycle.  Do check this with them as there is an "optimum window" which we spoke of and these dates were included in that.
4.  I chose to have my ET on day 14 of my cycle as that's when I used to have it with my own eggs and with my fresh donor cycle too.

Basically, you could book your hotel room in advance as long as you give them 48 hours warning of cancellation normally (do check) but the flights would be best left until the endo thickness is confirmed, unless you're confident.  You could always book your time off work just incase, as long as you know when the first day of your cycle is and calculate it from there.

I don't know what happens in the case that the endo thickness isn't right.  You'd have to check with the IM.

They don't defrost your embies until 90 mins before ET.

All the best Karen, AJ xx


----------

